# So this eco-complete stuff.



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I plan to start adding plants to my 29 gal. community tank. So i figure this eco-complete substrate would be my first step. Do i just add it to my gravel just like any other gravel?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I put it in before the gravel.... I can't really tell if it is making a difference


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

So you think just sticking to liquid fertilizer would be fine?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would take out all but about 1" of your gravel and then throw the Eco in on top. You can mix it if you like. Same thing I did in my 29g. Also, Eco requires zero rinsing.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have it in my 36g tank. I mixed it with plain black gravel - as in, used my hands to actually mix both substrates all together - and my plants are doing fine.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, Im sold on eco-complete seems easy. Any tips when actually planting the plants?


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it best to mix it with other gravels or use it alone?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would just do what is easiet for you. 100% Eco is going to be better than mixed with gravel.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

The company website states that eco-complete contains minerals such as calsium, magnesium, etc., so I assume that adding it to an established tank might cause changes in KH, GH, and possibly pH. I'd like to hear from others who have used it in an existing tank about the impact of its use on water chemistry.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

drzoom said:


> The company website states that eco-complete contains minerals such as calsium, magnesium, etc., so I assume that adding it to an established tank might cause changes in KH, GH, and possibly pH. I'd like to hear from others who have used it in an existing tank about the impact of its use on water chemistry.


Good question. I have very hard water to begin with so that would be good info to know!


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I would just do what is easiet for you. 100% Eco is going to be better than mixed with gravel.


question,eco complete instructions say t0 remove liquid from bag .i thought liquid was good for the the plants


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

blue water said:


> question,eco complete instructions say t0 remove liquid from bag .i thought liquid was good for the the plants


 I didn't remove the liquid (guess I should have read the bag) I used it when setting up a new tank though


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

drzoom said:


> The company website states that eco-complete contains minerals such as calsium, magnesium, etc., so I assume that adding it to an established tank might cause changes in KH, GH, and possibly pH. I'd like to hear from others who have used it in an existing tank about the impact of its use on water chemistry.


I didn't notice any change in gh/kh. I have pretty hard water already and it didn't increase it any that I could tell. Ph remained the same. If it did , it probably occured at the beginning. All susbstrates will loose minerals over time.


----------

